# Duck Hunting in North Ga.



## JBGriffith (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a feeling of how this is gonna go, but I'm going to give it a shot. I would like to get into to duck hunting. I live in Dawsonville, and would be willing to put the work in and buy some meals and gas. Just wanting to get into shooting some ducks, and shooting isn't my main goal, but learning the ropes and just being in a blind. PM me if you or someone you know may be interested in helping someone get involved in the sport. Working on training the pup in my avatar and hopefully myself and my pup can get others involved in the sport oneday.

Thanks


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 10, 2011)

JBGriffith said:


> I have a feeling of how this is gonna go, but I'm going to give it a shot. I would like to get into to duck hunting. I live in Dawsonville, and would be willing to put the work in and buy some meals and gas. Just wanting to get into shooting some ducks, and shooting isn't my main goal, but learning the ropes and just being in a blind. PM me if you or someone you know may be interested in helping someone get involved in the sport. Working on training the pup in my avatar and hopefully myself and my pup can get others involved in the sport oneday.
> 
> Thanks



I need someone on wed. if you want to drive down to Griffin...


----------



## JBGriffith (Dec 10, 2011)

If I had anymore vacation days I definetley would, but I'm all out. Just weekends and the week after Christmas.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I need someone on wed. if you want to drive down to Griffin...



i live in Griffin....


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 10, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> i live in Griffin....



well i dont want to get on the river by myself so lets go...


----------



## JBGriffith (Dec 10, 2011)

I figured this would somehow turn into a joke of some sort.
Sure wish i just knew someone involved in the sport cuz it sure
Is hard to find someone willing to show you the ropes. I'll keep 
At it and keep asking around.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2011)

JBGriffith said:


> I figured this would somehow turn into a joke of some sort.
> Sure wish i just knew someone involved in the sport cuz it sure
> Is hard to find someone willing to show you the ropes. I'll keep
> At it and keep asking around.



We heard you the first time .... 

It wasn't too long ago that I was pretty new at this too. There is no better training then personal experience . Do what i did and knock on doors and ask permission to hunt. Look at Google earth a lot to find swamps. Also scout as much public land as possible. It much more rewarding when it all comes together when you've done all the work yourself.


----------



## bama113 (Dec 10, 2011)

Start thinking of all the friends or people you know that have land or a deer lease.  More than likely one or more of these properties have swamps or ponds.  Network with these folks and have them try out duck hunting with you if they haven't already.  New hunting buddies can be made and you can continue to network through them.  This is a great way to get started and learn a great deal in the process.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2011)

bama113 said:


> Start thinking of all the friends or people you know that have land or a deer lease.  More than likely one or more of these properties have swamps or ponds.  Network with these folks and have them try out duck hunting with you if they haven't already.  New hunting buddies can be made and you can continue to network through them.  This is a great way to get started and learn a great deal in the process.


Good information here!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2011)

If hartwell is close enough youre welcome to go with me and i will teach you all i know.  May not know everything but i kill some ducks.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> well i dont want to get on the river by myself so lets go...



Let's go. I wanted to go wednesday anyways


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 11, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> Let's go. I wanted to go wednesday anyways



alright.. pm sent


----------



## JBGriffith (Dec 11, 2011)

*Lake lanier*

I'm 10 minutes from Lanier and I know some of the closed campgrounds are open to duck hunting. Would it be worth giving a shot or should I try and find some private ponds or swamps?


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm new to this addiction also JB... a friend who lives 2 hours from here near a river got me hooked just pass shooting some morning fliers. No dog... no calls... a smallish boat tied out to a fallen tree in the middle of the river. We had a blast and I was hoplessly hooked!

That was last year... 1 hunt. I went home and bought a pup... started training him... bought a new shotgun (Stoeger)... and dreamed about opening day. On opening day I took my dog, my shotgun, my daughter and my shiney Bass Tracker boat to a big lake nearby! We didn't know a thing about what to do but we stumbled across a bunch of geese and dropped 2! (My daughter shoots better than me!) I figure we looked like a couple of rednecks out there... some guys might not consider us "duck hunters". But the way I figure it I got time with my daughter... got to enjoy the sunrise... and life is good. 

Bottom line is just go. Enjoy it... or why bother with it at all.

That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Dec 11, 2011)

check out the wma near your house


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Dec 11, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> well i dont want to get on the river by myself so lets go...



If you need anyone else to go with I'm free a lot of the time and have a few spots to go to and willing to split gas. pm me if you want


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 12, 2011)

JBGriffith said:


> I'm 10 minutes from Lanier and I know some of the closed campgrounds are open to duck hunting. Would it be worth giving a shot or should I try and find some private ponds or swamps?



We dont want the poor guy to quit before he gets going:nono:


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 12, 2011)

jessnorwood21 said:


> check out the wma near your house



Check out the swamp in your backyard...


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2011)

Im no duck hunter and sounds like you want to shoot some. I know of a couple little swamps on Dawson Forest. Then I hear them quacking on the river at Dawson Forest.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 12, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Im no duck hunter and sounds like you want to shoot some. I know of a couple little swamps on Dawson Forest. Then I hear them quacking on the river at Dawson Forest.



Dude, send that to PM...youre gonna get roasted for naming spots. It really is not good to come into the forum and drop places.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2011)

I've not listed the exact spot yet. My goodness. You think a few duck hunters worry me? LOL.The man wants help so Im gonna help. Unlike the others who think its a big joke.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Dude, send that to PM...youre gonna get roasted for naming spots. It really is not good to come into the forum and drop places.





The roastin` is over with. Perhaps you didn`t read that last warnin` that was posted?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 12, 2011)

Not roasting anybody...just trying to help the guy out so he doesnt get yelled at by others on hurr


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Not roasting anybody...just trying to help the guy out so he doesnt get yelled at by others on hurr



There won`t be any yellin`. Not for long anyway.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 13, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> Let's go. I wanted to go wednesday anyways



What's up though you wanted to go duck hunting


----------

